# Williams' American Cycles



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm getting a Williams built up by Joe (East Earl, PA) as we speak. The bike went off to the painter's last week, and if all goes well, I'll be riding it by my birthday (3/10).

The frame is fully sized and built by Joe, and is a combo of Tange Ultimate, Prestige and Dedacciai tubing. The seat stays are a Dedacciai Black Tail 2 carbon 'fork'. The group will be Chorus 10 with a combo of 2003 and 2004 components. Wheels are going to be Campy Eurus', and the stem, bars, post and saddle are all TDB.

I'll try and post a pic once it comes back from paint.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Back from the painter's and ready to ride!*

Well, here it is all built up and raring to go.

Specs:
Full custom Tange and Dedacciai steel frame built by Joe Williams, Dedacciai carbon seatstays, Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork.

Campy Chorus 10 2003 group EXCEPT for the shifters (got the 2004 carbon shifters to keep the front of the bike as black as possible), standard fare on the gearing, 53/39 and 11/23, blah, blah, blah.

Campy Eurus wheels, Selle Aspide Arrowhead saddle, and Ritchey seatpost, stem and bars. Look A5.1 pedals and a Ciclosport HAC4 computer.

All that is outstanding is a couple of black Tacx bottle cages -- the ones on there now are only temporary.

It rides like a dream -- accelerates nicely, climbs VERY well, and corners on rails. I'm not sure about the 'Ironman' tires -- they were selected by the mechanic at the LBS for their color only -- I'll see how they wear.

And the best part? The cost! WELL under budget, my wife was VERY happy.


----------



## terry (Jan 29, 2004)

*williams'*

very nicely done-can you give me any info on williams' work. there's one of his frames on eBay that looks very nice-could be just what i'm looking for. thanks and good luck with yours.


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*nice*



mleptuck said:


> I'm not sure about the 'Ironman' tires -- they were selected by the mechanic at the LBS for their color only -- I'll see how they wear.


I think Ironman's are the same as Pro Race's, so wear should be comparable.

Nice bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*williams cycles*



terry said:


> very nicely done-can you give me any info on williams' work. there's one of his frames on eBay that looks very nice-could be just what i'm looking for. thanks and good luck with yours.


i have two of joe williams bicycles.....and a stainless on the way. his work is second to none and at half the price of the famous frame builders. he's been building for twenty+ years. started at serotta. can be reached at...........717-445-5731..........ask for him by name. if you have any other questions , just ask.
mike rawlings


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Damn nice paint job there. Any info on who the painter is?


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

*Painter*

I do not know who the painter is/was. I'll give Joe a ring and quiz him on that one.

What I CAN tell you is I came up with the scheme and colors in a crude drawing, and Joe forwarded it to the painter, who executed it incredibly well. I believe Joe pads the price of his frame $125-150 for a 'basic' one color, no masking paint job. Extras are added after the fact. I believe that paint job ended up costing me an additional $125 (two additional colors and the masking between them).

I HIGHLY recommend Joe, his painter (to be named, hopefully), and Shirk's Bikes for their awesome work, their KILLER prices, and friendly help. I will most certainly buy most, if not every single one, of my future bikes from them.


----------

